
A Typical Morning in Silicon Valley - shocka
https://medium.com/@raymondxu/a-typical-morning-in-silicon-valley-7502f4c25eae#.687h1mo3i
======
11thEarlOfMar
Clearly, you've been watching too much 'Silicon Valley'.

No one drinks Soylent before going to work. At least, no one who works in
proximity of other human beings.

[http://thehustle.co/soylent-what-happened-when-i-
went-30-day...](http://thehustle.co/soylent-what-happened-when-i-went-30-days-
without-food)

